# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  بهترين روش ساخت ستاپ...

## حامد_رشنو

درود بر يكايك دوستان.
من ميخام تو اين تاپيك نظر دوستان رو درباره ي بهترين روش ساخت ستاپ براي پروژه ها بدونم.
با تشكر
حامد رشنو.

----------


## sd.CSharpProgrammer

با سلام دوست عزيز

به نظر بنده بهترين ابزار براي اينكار InstallShield هست كه تقريباً تو 90% براي ساخت ستاپ ازش استفاده ميشه. ابزار قدرتمنديه ولي كار كردن باهاش كمي سخته. اما از ستاپ ساز ويژوال استوديو خيلي بهتره و امكانات بيشتري داره

موفق باشي

----------


## tthenry14plus

از نظر من بهترین روش ساخت setup برای پروژهای تحت دات نت استفاده از نرم افزار فوق العاده قدرتمند InstallShield است. این نرم افزار آپشن های متنوقع و فوق العاده ای در اختیار قرار داده که میتونید بسته به نیاز و خواسته ای که داری از اونها استفاده کنید.
نسخه ای که من از اون استفاده میکنم InstallShield 2009 Premier 15.0.0.533 است.

برای دریافت اطلاعات فنی در مورد این نرم افزار میتوانید به لینک زیر مراجعه نمایید.

http://www.acresso.com/products/is/i...d-overview.htm

----------


## Open-Source

من برای کارهای ساده از Smart Install Maker استفاده میکنم.
کار کردن باهاش مثل آب خوردن میمونه(یه چیزی تو مایه های هلو برو تو گلو).

البته اگه میخوای حرفه ای تر باشه از همون InstallShield استفاده کن.
البته نرم افزار برای این کار زیاده فقط یه سرچ تو وب خوراک کن.

----------


## asefy2008

حرفه ایش این هست که از  InstallShield استفاده کنی ولی setup ساز خود ویژوال هم خوبه(برای شروع ازsetup ساز خود ویژوال استفاده کن).

----------

